# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Intervalle entre deux dates

## ecirb

bonjour,
je souhaite effectuer le calcul du nombre de jour ouvrable entre deux date issu de Date Picker. 
Quelqu'un a-t-il une ide ?

Merci

----------


## virgul

Pour ca il faudra que tu crives un petit peu de code  moins que tu travail avec la version 2007 d'infopath?

Comme possibilits y a jscript, vbscript et C#, VB.Net (Pour ces deux dernier tu dois avoir Visual Studio).

Perso je te conseil un langage .NET c'est  dire VB.Net ou C# qui est beaucoup plus volutif.

----------


## ecirb

j'utilise infopath 2003

----------


## virgul

Donc si tu veux le faire faudra passer par du code. 

Lequel as-tu choisis?

----------


## ecirb

en fait j'ai trouv a

je dois juste le mettre  mon gout, mais j'ai du mal  saisir la logique.

le fait de convertir le format date, se fait action par action ou est-ce valable pour toute la programmation ?

----------


## virgul

Tiens je ne le connaissais pas ce blog c'est vraiment une bonne adresse merci  ::king::  



> je dois juste le mettre  mon gout, mais j'ai du mal  saisir la logique.


Euh la logique de quoi c'est trs bien expliqu je trouve...




> le fait de convertir le format date, se fait action par action ou est-ce valable pour toute la programmation ?


Dsol je ne comprend pas ta question?

----------


## ecirb

c'est de savoir si je dois faire tout cela par calcul o si certaine parties peuvent dfinie pour un ensemble de calculs similaire, tel que la conversion de de format.

----------


## ecirb

en fait je viens de voir que le language que je dois utilis (car celui ci tait mis par dfaut) est java script, or le code que j'ai trouv est du vbscript.
quelques peut m'aider en jscript ?
merci

----------


## virgul

Alors attention je t'avertit tu ne peux dvoloppez un formulaire que dans un seul des 4 langages disponnible.

Et vu qu'avoir tu n'as pas encore fait de code Jscript il te suffit de changer la listebox et d'utiliser vbscript.

----------


## ecirb

oui je comprensds mais je n'arrive pas  changer vers du vb....

----------


## Heureux-oli

La solution que j'utilise est une table de correspondance pour les jours ouvrables.
J'ai opt pour ce choix parce que l'exclusion des samedis et dimanches ne suffit pas, il y a aussi les jours fris, et les jours de congs. Parfois mme les jours de grve.
Je la remplis une fois par an.

----------


## ecirb

bonjour  tous,
je suis dsol de revenir  vous... mais je dosi avouer que je ne m'en sors plus.
je mets en attach le formulaire sur lequel je travail.
je cherche  obtenir dans la cellule PKI 1 le nombre de jours ouvrable entre les noeuds date_envoi_draft et date_demande_client.

Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Merci

----------


## virgul

Dsol mais c'est pas moi qui vais te tester ton formulaire pour te le faire marcher, c'est pas mon but.

Mon but est d'aider les gens et de leur faire comprendre les choses afin qu'il puisse comprendre le pourquoi du parce que et le cas chant le corriger ou le depanner.

De plus, tu as li un fichier xml ce n'est pas ton formulaire Infopath. Il ne s'agit que des donnes que tu as collect  l'aide de ce dernier.

----------


## ecirb

je n'ai jamais souhait qu'on le fasse pour moi.
je voulais tre sre de me faire comprendre, voil pourquoi j'ai joins ce doc.

merci pour ton aide.
je vais continuer  chercher

----------


## virgul

Piste:
Si tu veux faire en Jscript va voir sur INFOPATHdev.com fait une recherche (textbox en haut a droite) sur le forum y a aussi plein de solution.

Et si tu viens nous la raconter ca nous ferais trs plaisir 

++

Thierry

----------


## Heureux-oli

Dsol, de la fausse piste, mais je ne parviens pas  utiliser un table pour la comparaison des jours.

Je vais arrter de me torturer.

----------

